# Tasteful mods for the A6 ?



## BarneyBumps (Jan 30, 2001)

Just got my A6. I'm not into 'boy racer' mods but do like to make subtle changes from the stock look. Any good websites / suppliers you know of ? Are there any sites with pics of modded A6's ? Thanks.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (BarneyBumps)*

Are you looking specifically for a bodykit or a front/rear spoiler? I can't really help you out with that, my A6 looks bone stock minus the upgraded suspension, rims/tires and brakes. Check out http://www.audiworld.com for info on bodykits and such. I myself haven't been able to find a lot for our A6 models, most manufacturers build stuff for the A4/S4.


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Sarian Verconna)*

anything subtle will look good 
nice drop and nice wheels will do it


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (TheFNMan)*

You can get rims and tires from virtually any place, as well as aftermarket suspension upgrades. I have an H&R coilover suspension package that lowers the car about 5cm at all four corners. I also have 18 inch rims and tires and Stoptech front and rear brake package. You can check out these following websites for more info:
http://www.discounttiredirect.com
http://www.thetirerack.com
http://www.pes-tuning.com
http://www.uucmotorwerks.com
http://www.tap1.com
http://www.evoms.com
http://www.advancedmotorsport.com


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Sarian Verconna)*

I haven't seen many mods for the A6.
The basics: wheels/tires/springs make a huge difference though!
Personally, I like Ronal Wheels:
http://www.ronalusa.com
Check out the LZs!
Here in town I've seen a silver 2.8Q that had nice wheels, lowered, tinted windows, silver/white tailights (In.Pro brand) "S" badges, rear lip spoiler, front splitters, xenon conversion, custom exhaust.
Its probably the most modified A6 I've seen in person. Wish I could find pics








If you dig back a about a year in MaxPower magazine, there's a silver A6 4.2 featured. Pretty much the same mods (plus engine goodies!)


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (PsyberVW)*










how about OEM body mods like a euro front bumper and euro trunk


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (TRYNTRUEA2)*


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (TRYNTRUEA2)*


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (PsyberVW)*

I myself have a 2.8 30V engine. I wanted the 4.2 but at the time I thought I'd save the money and put it towards a Corvette. And I did. Here'a a list of my mods.
PES Supercharger (Eaton-type supercharger good for 90HP)
Cold Air Intake (home made)
Xenon HID kit (factory kit from Audi)
Stoptech Front Brake Kit (larger cross-drilled rotors, 6-piston calipers)
Supersprint Exhaust (high-flow resonator and mufflers)
H&R Coilover Package (fully adjustable including 5cm lowered ride height)
PES Chip modification (alters shift points and rev limiter)
18" OZ Chrono Evolution Rims (upgraded from factory 16")
Michelin Pilot 235/40ZR-17 Tires (upgrade from factory MXM 215/55HR-16)
And of course, my C-5 is stock. I'd like to tint the windows but I'll do that at a later date. My most recent modification was the PES supercharger. It is also the most expensive modification. There are no real body modifications because I haven't been able to find any aftermarket suppliers of body kits or such. I think that the A6 is beautiful on it's own. Thought I must say I wouldn't mind adding a subtle spoiler or install a stainless steel mesh screen in place of the black plastic pieces on the lower air dams.


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Sarian Verconna)*

some dude down here's got a PIMP A6... 19" Brabus wheels, screens all over, and airbags








blingin'


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (BarneyBumps)*

Drop it, and get some A8 monoblocks, or even better the 18's from the 2003 A8... Lovely. I wouldn't change much more than that. 

Example:











[Modified by Speedlaw, 12:35 PM 9-22-2002]


----------



## MB The Body (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Speedlaw)*

That looks awful in my opinion....
The A6 doesn't warrant chrome rims.


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (MB The Body)*

I think they're polished, not chromed. But they do shine so it won't make much difference to your opinion








I dream about this car, but maybe it's just me...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Speedlaw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think they're polished, not chromed. But they do shine so it won't make much difference to your opinion








I dream about this car, but maybe it's just me...







[HR][/HR]​I also think it looks pretty good, but they should've painted the lower valances.....


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (MartijnGizmo)*

I agree, and they could have tinted all or none of the windows, not partially. I know about th elegal issues, but I say all or nothing. Other than that it's finished...


----------



## BarneyBumps (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Speedlaw)*

Thanks for the response everyone. Think i'm gonna look around for some new rims, then lower it. Saw a nice boot (trunk) spoiler on an A6 the other day - quite small but looked good, probably OEM I guess. I think a trunk spoiler needs careful thought with the A6 - it would be so easy to ruin the curves that some Audi guy spent ages perfecting. Thanks again !


----------



## Speedlaw (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (BarneyBumps)*

Think twice about the spoiler- it might not be the right thing for an A6. In the meantime, got any pics? 
And get the A8 monoblocks!


----------



## peatr999 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tasteful mods for the A6 ? (Speedlaw)*

yeah i like A6s


----------

